# 2555ez question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

followup on my lsat question.If I show the dates etc.of my vacation in the states do I have to recompute my exclusion using their formula?/

Thanks again.

Bernie


----------



## Madonna (Nov 24, 2011)

berniej said:


> followup on my lsat question.If I show the dates etc.of my vacation in the states do I have to recompute my exclusion using their formula?/
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Bernie


If you are talking about the formula in Part IV of the 2555-EZ, then no. At least, I didn't. I have lived in Canada for years and years, so my tax home is in Canada and I meet the Bona Fide Residence test (of course). I did not have to deduct the two weeks I was in the U.S. from 365 days. I entered 365 on line 14 and put 1.000 on line 15. 

Bev, please correct me if I read the instructions wrong!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Again, I agree with Madonna and how she handles it on her forms.

As long as you weren't conducting business while you were in the US and can honestly put 0's in the columns for "time spent on business" and "amount earned in the US" don't bother recomputing anything.

If you were in the US for more than 30 days and you're relying on the physical presence test, you might have some difficulty. But if in doubt, do it the way that benefits you and see if the IRS comes back at you for your "mistake." (It depends on how big a difference it makes in your taxes due.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for the info.Actually makes no difference on the return as she never earned in the US and the 2555 cancels out her dutch income.

Thanks again

Bernie


----------

